# What TV Show Are You Currently Watching?



## HanaBi (Jun 8, 2017)

<Not sure if this has been tried before here, so apologies if it has>

I am currently watching the 2nd season of "*Peaky Blinders*", a British-made 1920s gangland crime drama set here in Birmingham, England. 

The 1st season was truly excellent - especially the story, characters, costumes and set designs. you can just imagine yourself living in those squalid, grimy backstreets where poverty, crime and violence is a way of life.

Season 2, is very much the same, which is a good thing. And we also get to learn more backstory from some of the lead characters. 

I shall be moving onto Season 3 soon, and I believe there's two further seasons currently in post or pre-production. I just hope the writing remains high quality because thus far this show is a joy!


----------



## Piper (Jun 8, 2017)

Stitchers just started again.........not sure how I feel about the opening of Season 3, seems like they're trying too hard for mystery/intrigue with the back story.


----------



## Heather Myst (Jun 11, 2017)

Hana,

 I have seen three seasons of Peaky Blinders and I really loved them all. Enjoy the ride.

Last night I just watched episode one of the final season of Orphan Black. The lead actress in this series is Tatiana Maslany and she is amazing. 

I've also been watching American Gods but I'm not sure yet where I stand on it. So far it has been entertaining but it is also pretty high on the weirdness scale.

Coming soon is Game of Thrones, Poldark and Outlander.


----------



## Lex E. Darion (Jun 11, 2017)

I've just finished watching the box set of Grimm. Loved it on the whole but the first half of series 5 got a bit dull. Did enjoy the concept though. I also love Once Upon a Time - guess I love the whole 'fairy tale rehash' thing  

I've heard great things about Peaky Blinders. It's on my 'to watch' list.


----------



## HanaBi (Jun 11, 2017)

As well as watching "Peaky Blinders", have dug out some old seasons of  Channel 4's "*Time Team*" with Tony "Baldrick" Robinson.

Time Team, began way back in 1994 and was eventually cancelled in 2012 I think - something like 20 seasons all told. Quite a fascinating and enjoyable show, bringing archaeology to the masses.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 11, 2017)

I have finally started watching House of Cards. Kevin Spacey may be my favourite person on this earth (and lots of love for Robin Wight, too) so it's criminal that it's taken this long to get to it. 

Spacey's glances at the camera are killing me.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 12, 2017)

Seinfeld. I've not seen any episodes, so it's all new to me. Hilarious.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 18, 2017)

Twin Peaks S3

I'm in heaven. 

pH


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't watch much TV in the summer. Ask me about my fall schedule. It's a beast. 

2017 Summer Shows- Cable:
The Leftovers S3 Finished
American Gods S1 Episode 8
Fargo S3 Episode 9
Genius S1 Episode 10
Silicon Valley Season 3 Episode 9

Broadcast Summer Shows:
Americas Got Talent (auditions only- I could care less who wins)

Netflix Shows Spring/Summer 2017:
13 Reasons Why S1 Finished
Master of None S2 Finished
Bloodline S3 Finished
House of Cards S5 Finished
Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt S3 Finished
Orange is the New Black S5 Finished
Iron Fist S1 Episode 6

Compared to my fall schedule which I actually have to keep track of using excel, my summer list is relatively empty. It would be even less so without Netflix.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jun 18, 2017)

Heather Myst said:


> I've also been watching American Gods but I'm not sure yet where I stand on it. So far it has been entertaining but it is also pretty high on the weirdness scale.



American Gods is delightfully entertaining and extremely weird. So it's right up my alley!


----------



## HanaBi (Jun 18, 2017)

"*Ash Vs Evil Dead*"

I originally watched the first two seasons on kodi/Exodus about 3 months ago. All rather silly, bloody. violent and great fun, even though there wasn't much of a story.

So I thought I'd give it another go today and try to ignore the gore and reach out for a coherent plot.


----------



## Jeffbert (Jan 9, 2018)

i JUST STUMBLED onto a nice NF show, *The Toys that Made Us*. 4 episodes available, 1st covers Star Wars, 4th GI Joe, which I watched last night. Unfortunately, it covered breadth, not depth. There was just too much time spent on the development of the toy, & too little on the original 12" sized action figures.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 9, 2018)

*Star Trek: Discovery* (natch)
*Manhunt: Unabomber*. Derivative but good. 
*Travelers.* Fun show. 
*The End of the F****** World*. Dark, clever, enthralling.
*Ghost Wars:* Not as bad as the title would suggest. 
*Vikings*: The new guy is nuts, but entertaining. 
*Lucifer*: Great fun.

Awaiting the return of *This Is Us*. Fabulous show. Do yourselves a favor and see this great show.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 9, 2018)

Currently binge-watching Parks and Recreation and it's become my new favourite TV series. Absolutely love Leslie Knope, what a fantastic character.


----------



## Daniel1 (Jan 9, 2018)

I currently watching Vikings - the best TV show I think.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 10, 2018)

Currently doing mostly re-watching as my partner hasn't seen a lot of the good stuff. So re-watching:
*Father Ted
Farscape
Downton Abbey
*
I'm also watching
*Zapped
The Gifted* (though actually I've only watched a couple and have forgotten what ep I'm on so haven't watched any for a bit)

Will start *The Punisher* soon as we've finished Stranger Things now.


----------



## Narkalui (Jan 11, 2018)

Just finished The Men Who Killed Kennedy on YouTube, now on Black Mirror.

Travellers series 2 up next


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 11, 2018)

Just been watching a lot of Black Mirror myself, as my wife has been binge watching it. If you can find it I can also recommend A Touch of Cloth also by Charlie Brooker, a great parody of the British police detective series.


----------



## Narkalui (Jan 11, 2018)

Yeah, Touch of Cloth was very funny. I especially liked the running Piers Morgan gag


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 11, 2018)

This year I probably chopped my fall/winter schedule in half. It's still a lot though:


9-1-1 (new cop show)
This is Us
The Goldbergs
Modern Family
Superstore
Man with a Plan
Agents of Shield
Chicago MED/Fire/PD
The X-Files
Blue Bloods
Star Trek Discovery
Shark Tank
Madam Secretary

Upcoming Seasons:

Billions
Better Call Saul
The Expanse


----------



## Narkalui (Jan 11, 2018)

I really enjoyed the Ex Pants, you’re in for a treat!


----------



## Jeffbert (Jan 18, 2018)

I watched the 1st episode of *Black Mirror*, and while it was entertaining, I also found it rather stressful. I expect to watch a few more episodes, but not soon.

I did watch the entire 10 episodes of *The Veil*, which Boris Karloff both hosted and starred in. Apparently never aired on TV, these all have 'supernatural' elements. Also watched the 1st episode of *One step Beyond*, which also deals with supernatural stuff. I had been watching *Night Gallery*, but only when my brother came to visit, & since the new season of *TWDead* started, we have had not bothered with it.

Just watched *The Flash*, not one of my favorites, but it is o.k. *Agents of Shield* is on, & I enjoy it. I watch far fewer old movies than I had been, but I have been rather busy (for a retired guy).


----------



## Jeffbert (Feb 11, 2018)

JUST WATCHED 1 - 7 OF ANDROMEDA. Never even heard of it until seeing it on the scroll at the bottom of the PRIME video page. Interesting collection of characters.


----------

